

Stuck in traffic? Help "We Carpool" win Crowdfunder OC – VOTE NOW - Broadcastic

!&lt;p&gt;Ever been stuck in traffic and wish you had access to the fast carpool lane?&lt;p&gt;We’re participating in Crowdfunder OC startups competition.&lt;p&gt;We need all the votes we can get in 4 days. 
1. Login&#x2F;Signup to Crowdfunder.com 
2. Click on this link and vote for &quot;We Carpool&quot; 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;x3em.com&#x2F;a
 Make sure the vote count increased after u voted.
3. Please share with interested parties ;)
Thanks,
Serge, CEO @ WeCarpool.com
======
Broadcastic
[http://www.crowdfunder.com/crowdfundx/cfxoc/companies](http://www.crowdfunder.com/crowdfundx/cfxoc/companies)

------
Broadcastic
Thanks for voting, everyone! We need 40 more votes!

